# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Factory-in-a-day, Seventh Framework Programme of the European Union

## Airicist

Website - factory-in-a-day.eu

youtube.com/Factory-in-a-dayEu

facebook.com/Factory-in-a-day-1427037034174754

Coordinator:

Faculty of Mechanical Engineering, Delft University of Technology

Prof. Martijn Wisse

----------


## Airicist

Factory-in-a-day project 2nd workshop

Published on Feb 18, 2014




> In the second Factory-in-a-day workshop took place in January 2014. This time the challenge was setting up a robot for the planting of Yucca palms. The team started from scratch, and after two days of work this video was made, showing the prototype at work


.

----------


## Airicist

Interactive robot programming

Published on Aug 1, 2017




> This video from the project Factory-in-a-day day, shows robot programming by using path planning with the software HPP on aKawada Nextage robot. The software HPP is a C++ Software Developement Kit implementing path planning for kinematic chains in environments cluttered with obstacles.

----------

